# جد خطير - خطير جدًا



## Haroon

السلام والرحمة؛
ما هو الفرق بين التعبيرين 
جد خطير - خطير جدًا
 أو بالأحرى ما حكم وضع كلمة "جد" قبل الصفة؟ هل هي كلمة فصحى؟

شكرًا مقدمًا​


----------



## Bakr

أظن أنها فصيحة

وقولهم : في هذا خطر جد عظيم أي : عظيم جدا

عن لسان العرب​


----------

